# Help with sawing technique



## LostInTheWoods (Dec 30, 2008)

I know this is a newbie question but I need the help I think:

It seems like every time I get my chains back from the sharpener that they will cut for about 10-15 mins solidly (throwing lots of large saw dust) and then the performance seems to drop way off. I darn near need a fresh chain after sawing 3 or 4, 16" diameter logs.

I think this has got to do with the technique I am using in running my saw. I have an MS 210 and I am just cutting cherry logs that has already fallen and is just laying there. Nothing special.

Can I get some tips? Some do and don'ts? I'd also appreciate anyone who can point me to good resources on-line about optimal sawing technique.

Thanks!


----------



## Cedarkerf (Dec 30, 2008)

Should be in the home owner helper forum.

Are you cuttin wood laying on the ground or wood thats been dragged. Are the teeth dull or are the edges jagged like they hit something. Sand rocks etc.


----------



## LostInTheWoods (Dec 30, 2008)

Cedarkerf said:


> Should be in the home owner helper forum.
> 
> Are you cuttin wood laying on the ground or wood thats been dragged. Are the teeth dull or are the edges jagged like they hit something. Sand rocks etc.



Hi - will post over in that forum, thanks.

To your questions: Just are trees that have fallen over, sitting there. To my knowledge I have not been hitting anything other then just going through the log.


----------



## GASoline71 (Dec 30, 2008)

You're hittin' the ground and "rockin' out" the chain. You might not think you are... but there is only one way to get cutters that dull and jagged... hitting ground.

Gary


----------



## 056 kid (Dec 30, 2008)

hittin the ground or ground that has been smeared on the wood. 

If you cant easily slice some skin off your finger with the tooth, your saw's DULL


----------



## forestryworks (Dec 30, 2008)

056 kid said:


> *If you cant easily slice some skin off your finger with your tooth*



you file your teeth? :spam:


----------



## 056 kid (Dec 30, 2008)

forestryworks said:


> you file your teeth? :spam:





Only when i can no longer bite the lids off of oil mix jugs!!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Dec 30, 2008)

Cut only 1/2 way through the log, then roll it over and then cut the other half. Be very careful to never let the saw touch the ground. One touch and time to replace the chain or sharpen it.


----------



## wvlogger (Jan 29, 2009)

056 kid said:


> Only when i can no longer bite the lids off of oil mix jugs!!


----------



## Philbert (Jan 29, 2009)

> You're hittin' the ground and "rockin' out" the chain. You might not think you are... but there is only one way to get cutters that dull and jagged... hitting ground. Gary





> Cut only 1/2 way through the log, then roll it over and then cut the other half. Be very careful to never let the saw touch the ground. One touch and time to replace the chain or sharpen it. Billy_Bob



Lift the logs off the ground onto some support logs, or check out a timber jack to lift logs as well as to roll them. http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=15810&catID=

Philbert


----------



## clearance (Jan 29, 2009)

Peavey.


----------



## Spikem (Jun 16, 2009)

For those who use a peavey with a log stand, do you ever have problems when the ground is a bit soft?


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Jun 16, 2009)

GASoline71 said:


> You're hittin' the ground and "rockin' out" the chain. You might not think you are... but there is only one way to get cutters that dull and jagged... hitting ground.
> 
> Gary



Yup dirt won't screw your chain up like a rock will, I've even hit nails in a few trees with square ground and it barely even dulled it, ahhh thank god fir square ground.


----------



## Cletuspsc (Jun 16, 2009)

MMFaller39 said:


> Yup dirt won't screw your chain up like a rock will, I've even hit nails in a few trees with square ground and it barely even dulled it, ahhh thank god fir square ground.



Are you kidding me. . . . . you hit nails with square ground and say it didn't dull it. . . .. i really can not believe that. . .. . square ground dulls very easily.


----------



## wvlogger (Jun 16, 2009)

Cletuspsc said:


> Are you kidding me. . . . . you hit nails with square ground and say it didn't dull it. . . .. i really can not believe that. . .. . square ground dulls very easily.



w if he grabed the nail with the gullet of the tooth i could see it not doing much


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Jun 16, 2009)

Don't know how but I've hit nails with 75ckx and I've seen sparks a few times, I can also say I've seen what's left of the nail(s) after I finish the cut and wonder how the :censored: my saw just kept on going then see that the chain isn't even damaged.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jun 16, 2009)

Same thing same results for me


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Jun 16, 2009)

See I'm not alone here, i've hit 2-3 nails in one 50" slice and didn't even stop.


----------



## Cletuspsc (Jun 16, 2009)

Prolly because ya just knocked out or or two cutters. . . ..I mean ive had square chain feel like it was goin on frozen moss. . . .ya know like the stuff right at the butt thats always filled with that gritty sand an chit.


----------



## spiffy1 (Jun 16, 2009)

I've had nails and stuff get some pretty clean cuts, but the RSC sure doesn't look to good after it.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Jun 16, 2009)

Well the only thing I've ever had mess up square chain is a rock I couldn't see, you learn fast, or you make the same mistake.


----------



## Hoosierdaddy (Jun 18, 2009)

Seen the original post was from back in December. Was there Ice on or in these Trees? That could be a problem. :greenchainsaw:Cut some hard Maple few years back (50) trees total, went through 2 chains that day cause of the ice.


----------



## Taxed Mind (Jun 21, 2009)

Maybe the original poster needed help with correct sharpening techniques? Could the chain have had a poor edge meaning it would blunt too quickly or not have the correct cutting angle to it? Using a metal guide for filing helps a lot. Old timers here think they are for newbies only, but my chains always seem better to me than the freehand stuff I see from some others.


----------



## bullbuck (Jun 21, 2009)

no way around it being a rookie is tough,regardless of what you are doing...


----------



## logbutcher (Jun 21, 2009)

The guy is careful cutting...it's what he says. Can't be hitting dirt.

Chain temper can too easily be lost by improper mechanical grinding...burning the edge. Once it's gone. forget it.

Advice? Learn how to hand sharpen with the any number of filing guides or ( when you get good like (fill in expert here_____) , freehand file  ). The *Pferd* system does both edge and raker in a pass. And the stump vises make it simple in the field.


----------



## Greystoke (Jun 24, 2009)

*My two cents*

Most green horn saw users have a hard time not cutting dirt. If the logs are dirty try to keep from pulling the dirt into the cut; instead use your chain to pull the dirt away from the cut by either tickling the side closest to you with the tip (also have to have good saw control), and in effect throwing the dirt away from the cut instead of grinding it into the wood. Other side of the log...backbar it. Any time your chain is near dirt or rocks, run low rpm's, as the slower your chain is moving, the slower you will dull it. Also it is very possible to make one large beak of your saw tooth, either hand filing or grinding; Square or round. A beaked saw tooth will dull on first hard limb. Probably the best way to learn how to sharpen a chain, and keep it sharp is to be a Busheler for about 5 years!


----------



## Taxed Mind (Jun 24, 2009)

Taxed Mind said:


> Old timers here think they are for newbies only,


I should perhaps make it clear that by this I meant my physical, geographical location, rather than those on this site.


----------

